# All dialects:  لطش ، لطّش  ، تلطيش



## atchan

ما معنى الكلمة الملونه:

يعطيك العافيه وتم اللطش . .


----------



## ayed

*اللطش*:أي أخذ شيء ما دون علم صاحبه كأن تنقل(حل مسائل الرياضيات) من دفتر زميل دون علمه..


----------



## atchan

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## إسكندراني

في مصر اللطش هو الضرب على الخد مثلاً «لطشه ألم»!


----------



## Mahaodeh

فقط؟ ظننت أن المعنى الثاني موجود كذلك. ألا يُقال: لطش الساعة بمعنى سرقها خلسة؟


----------



## cherine

صحيح يا مها. اللطش معناه السرقة أو الاستيلاء على شيء، سواء بعلم صاحبه أو بدون علمه.
نقول: لَطَش منه حاجته.
أما الضرب على الوجه فنستعمل الفعل بدون حرف جر: لطشه.

بالنسبة للاسم، نقول تلطيش أكثر من لَطْش، بالنسبة للضرب على الوجه.


----------



## lama

باللبناني كلمة لطش تعني قول كلمة غير مهذبة للشخص
كلطش الشخص أي تمرير كلمة سيئة عنه أمام شخص آخر
أو لطش (أو تلطيش) الفتاة في الشارع من قبل الذكور


----------



## إسكندراني

للتعبير عن هذه في مصر نقول «لطّش».

و فعلاً يا شيرين «لطش منّه السّاعة» يعني نشلها أو أخذها من ورا ظهره - فاتت عليّا دي عشان اختلاف تركيب الجملة


----------



## elOSTOra

شكرا جزيلا لك​


----------



## لنـا

اللطش في اللهجة الفلسطينية له ثلاث معاني:

1- الجملة التي كتبها صاحب الموضوع " يعطيك العافية وتم اللطش": بمعنى يعطيك العافية وتمت السرقة.
2- لطَشت فلان على وجهو : بمعنى صفعت\ضربت فلان على وجهه.
3- لطّشت الامتحان تلطيش : بمعنى انني لم احل الامتحان بشكل صحيح.


----------



## Eihab

عندنا في مصر أيضا التعبير العامي الشائع كلمة "لطّشِت" عندما نقول: "الدنيا ملطّشَه معاه" يعني حظه سيئ أو دائم الوقوع في المصائب.
أنا أقول لك على سبيل المثال: "مش عارف هيه ملطّشَه معايا ليه" .. يعني انا لا أعرف لماذا أنا سيئ الحظ في الدنيا هكذا.


----------



## Ghabi

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
Hello. I've learnt from a Palestinian movie the expression بلطّش with the meaning of "I have a smattering of [language]". It seems a nice verb to me and I wonder if it's also used in other dialects, and what would be its equivalent in fuS7a?


----------



## Haroon

Hi Ghabi

in EA we have: يُلطش (_yoltosh_) that means to take something (usually money or a valuable thing; may be a fiancee) from someone in a clever but unscrupulous way. I am not sure whether it is the same verb or the same pronunciation!


----------



## Ghabi

Thanks Haroon for the explanation. The verb I'm looking for is _laTTesh_, supposed to mean "know a little bit of [some language]", not "filch" or "smack someone's face".

For example, bti7ki ingliizi? 2aa, balaTTesh.


لنـا said:


> اللطش في اللهجة الفلسطينية له ثلاث معاني:
> 
> 1- الجملة التي كتبها صاحب الموضوع " يعطيك العافية وتم اللطش": بمعنى يعطيك العافية وتمت السرقة.
> 2- لطَشت فلان على وجهو : بمعنى صفعت\ضربت فلان على وجهه.
> 3- لطّشت الامتحان تلطيش : بمعنى انني لم احل الامتحان بشكل صحيح.


I think the meaning I'm talking about is related to No.3. Does it ring a bell?


----------



## إسكندراني

Compare with بخبّط في الإنجليزي which is what we would say in Egypt.
Yes; it's another distinct meaning - 'I speak English hit-and-miss'.


----------



## Ghabi

So you use خبّط in Egyptian. Great to learn this! I've become tired of saying بكّلّم شوية for quite some time, now I can say something new!


----------



## Ustaath

لطّش
that verb in the Levant also means ' to make a not so subtle critical comment, but still not overtly direct or blunt '


----------



## Kinan

In Syria it means to hit on a girl.


----------



## Ghabi

I'm confused. So how many meanings does the verb has, at least in Levant?


----------



## Ustaath

all terms are used


----------



## إسكندراني

Ghabi said:


> So you use خبّط in Egyptian. Great to learn this! I've become tired of saying بكّلّم شوية for quite some time, now I can say something new!


Another way to say that is بتكلّم عربي مكسّر


----------



## londonmasri

cherine said:


> صحيح يا مها. اللطش معناه السرقة أو الاستيلاء على شيء، سواء بعلم صاحبه أو بدون علمه.
> نقول: لَطَش منه حاجته.


بمعنى 'سرق منه حاجاته'؟


eihab said:


> عندنا في مصر أيضا التعبير العامي الشائع كلمة "لطّشِت" عندما نقول: "الدنيا ملطّشَه معاه" يعني حظه سيئ أو دائم الوقوع في المصائب.
> أنا أقول لك على سبيل المثال: "مش عارف هيه ملطّشَه معايا ليه" .. يعني انا لا أعرف لماذا أنا سيئ الحظ في الدنيا هكذا.


هل ممكن نستخدم هذا التعبير مع اي شئ اضافة الي الدنيا؟
مثلا هل ممكن نقول 'العمليه ملطشه معايا' كما نقول ان 'العمليه ضاربه معايا'.
ام هل هذان التعبيران مختلفتان تماما؟

ارجو التصحيح ان اخطات.


----------



## إسكندراني

«لطش من» معناها «سرق من»
والمثال اللي جيبته صحيح لو كنت قاصد عمليّة بمعناها المجازي، ماينفعش قوي تقول كدا على عملية جراحية مثلاً عشان التعبير «رايق» مش جدّ.


----------



## פפאיה

اهلا!

اعرف العبارة "احفظ اللطش" او "احفظ هاللطش", يستعملوها في اللهجة الفلسطينية (وربما في لهجات اخرى). هل لها علاقة للكلمات والمعاني التي تم ذكرها اعلاه, او هي شيء اخر؟ وايضا, هل تعرفون المعنى لها؟

مشكورة!


----------



## Kinan

أيضا اللطش تقال في لعبة الشدة خاصة في لعبة الطرنيب.


----------



## beirut-ya-beirut

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
Hello,

I'm wondering if there is a good single word or expression in English that encapsulates the meaning of تلطيش beyond just street harassment. I am considering the word in the sense that it is used to describe bold or daring remarks (sometimes passive-aggressive ones) made (for example) toward those in positions of power.

For what it's worth, HW A-E dict. gives لطش in form I as "to strike, hit," but it lists no form II.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Jordan89

In Jordan, we also use the expression تَلطيش حَكي in the sense of _"implying something when you say something to someone"_, for example if you are talking to someone about lies and that person happened to have lied to you once and you caught him/her lying and he/she knows that you caught him/her lying, in that case, that person might tell you عَم بِتلَطِّش حَكي؟ (are you saying this to imply something?), and of course it is used in the colloquial language. 

Another colloquial use for لطش in Jordan is _"to snatch or steal something from someone, either with his/her knowledge/approval or not"_

*Examples:*

1. If my friend has a necklace I like, I could tell her: رَح أَلطُش هادا السِنسال (I am going to take this necklace)
2. A friend of mine used to have a nice lighter, I meet him someday and he is using a different one, I ask him about it and he tells me that his friend "Jamil" took it from him, he tells me: جَميل لَطَش القَدَّاحة
3. A friend of mine asks me about a wallet I used to have but not anymore because it was stolen, I can use إِنلَطشَت المَحفَظة in the passive voice *OR *لَطَشولي المَحفَظة in the active voice.

A use of مَلطوش _(adj.) _is: _"crazy" _and you can use it almost anytime you want to say that someone is crazy for doing something crazy or irresponsible. The feminine form would be مَلطوشة (colloquial)


A use of the verb يُلطُش is: _"to slap someone"_, the past tense would be لَطَش  (colloquial)


That's all I can think of at the moment, I am unaware of its uses in Lebanon or if it has the same uses as in Jordan.

I will let you know if I remember more uses of the word and its derivatives.


----------



## barkoosh

The closest thing I can think of to the meaning of تلطيش that you want is "to make a dig at".


----------



## beirut-ya-beirut

Thank you both for your input! This is clearly an expression without a clear, single pattern of use, so these are helpful explications. I've never heard it used in the "steal" sense in Lebanon--can anyone else speak to that?


----------



## barkoosh

beirut-ya-beirut said:


> I've never heard it used in the "steal" sense in Lebanon--can anyone else speak to that?


Not with a stressed ط. The examples that Jordan89 gave could apply to Lebanese dialect.


----------



## analeeh

Yeah, I think Lebanese is like Syrian in this regard in that the form 2 fa33al _laTTash_ is different from the form 1 fa3al _laTash byilTash _which is close to 'nick, steal'.


----------



## elroy

analeeh said:


> _laTash byilTash _


 Is it really "byilTash" in Syrian/Lebanese?  In Palestinian Arabic it's "b(y)ulTosh."

In Palestinian Arabic, تلطيش can be used to mean "to be an amateur at something" - for example, أنا بلطّش فرنساوي.  Do other Levantine dialects have this meaning?


----------



## barkoosh

elroy said:


> In Palestinian Arabic, تلطيش can be used to mean "to be an amateur at something" - for example, أنا بلطّش فرنساوي.  Do other Levantine dialects have this meaning?


We do in Lebanon.


----------



## analeeh

No, it's byilTush in Syrian too.


----------



## elroy

Another usage that I don’t think has been mentioned is the Palestinian expression انسى هاللطش, which is used when someone gets treated particularly and/or unexpectedly well by someone, to emphasize the noteworthiness of the event. 

Is this used in any other dialect?


----------



## djara

Ghabi said:


> The verb I'm looking for is _laTTesh_, supposed to mean "know a little bit of [some language]"


In Tunisian we use the verb ytosh يطش 
تتكلم بالانكليزية؟ نطش طشان
You speacj English? Just a little bit.


----------

